# Best Commerical Grade Zero turn mower?



## Al White (Apr 3, 2007)

Can anyone give me some suggestions as to what would be the best commercial grade zero turn mower would be?  I am looking for something that will cut maybe about 9 acres of grass.  Durability and ease of maintenance are the two main things that I am looking for.  Some of the models that I have looked at are SCAG and Dixie Chopper.  Any suggestions?


----------



## diehardawg (Apr 3, 2007)

John Deere makes a great zero turn and it has to be the fastest mowers I have ever used. A freind of mine bought one for their farm in south Georgia.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out what the pro's use and you will see more Dixie Choppers than anything else.


----------



## Ace1313 (Apr 3, 2007)

got a Hustler Fastrack and it works great not to mention they are really heavy duty on the mowing deck.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 3, 2007)

To give a proper answer.......

what are you looking at spending 
who wide of a deck
how fast do you want it cut
what type/hp motor


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 3, 2007)

ya can't beat an exmark.
prices are different on all makes and models.
like post above me , figure out that stuff first.


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think you can find a better built mower than a scag.  we have had ours about 8 years and havent had any sort of trouble with it.


----------



## Al White (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking to spend around 8k, at least a 48 inch deck, cutting speed - not sure, but somewhat fast, 25 horse or better.  Thanks for all of the replies so far.




> To give a proper answer.......
> 
> what are you looking at spending
> who wide of a deck
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

go with the scag [ if its not too hilly ] we were running grass hoppers , but switched to the scag . the scag is faster on open flat areas with not much trees etc. to trim around . the grass hopper is better on hills and will cut up closer to trees etc.  you can get a scag cheaper than a grass hopper .....it seems you see more scags on the back of lawn maint. trucks nowadays........


----------



## bdoutdoors (Apr 4, 2007)

*ZTR*

If you go with the JD make sure you get the green deck and not the yellow deck like the ones at lowes,HD. The yellow deck will not last you a year and JD will not help you at all when it wears out.


----------



## Heathen (Apr 4, 2007)

I work for a county parks dept. and we use Scags they are a good mower and definitely durable.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Apr 4, 2007)

9 out of 10 landscaping trucks you see have Ex Marks, that's what I'd go with, they are just kinda expensivo


----------



## LittleBocephus (Apr 4, 2007)

gravely or john deere


----------



## muzzydoug (Apr 4, 2007)

*mower*

id have to say either exmark or hustler
muzzydoug


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 4, 2007)

Kabota or John deere


----------



## CRANEMAN (Apr 4, 2007)

TRY LOOKING AT SPEEDWAYSALES.COM  I WASN'T LOOKING FOR ONE AS BIG AS YOU ARE BUT I PICKED UP A 20 HP, HAD IT IN 3 DAYS AND SAVED OVER 400 BUCKS NOT GETTING IT LOCALLY. IT'S FREE SHIPPING TO A LOADING DOCK OR SOMEONE WITH A FORKLIFT TO UNLOAD IT OR $50 TO YOUR DOOR.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 4, 2007)

Al White said:


> Can anyone give me some suggestions as to what would be the best commercial grade zero turn mower would be?  You've gotten more than enough, now, and they pretty well vary.I am looking for something that will cut maybe about 9 acres of grass.  Durability and ease of maintenance are the two main things that I am looking for.  Then stay away from a Chopper. They are fast....but loud and not cheap when it comes to any part !!!Some of the models that I have looked at are SCAG and Dixie Chopper.  Any suggestions?




For what it is worth.................

with the acreage you mentioned and the price you are willing to spend for speed/durability..go look at a Toro diesel model. Last I looked, it was a tad bit more, but......

If you are gonna jump on a mower and set off on 9 acres at one straight sit...with the flexible budget you have...that's what I'd do.


----------



## J Pritchard III (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a 2006 Grasshopper, 52 inch deck, 23 hp Kohler.  I upgraded the air filter component, added lights, mulching kit, & air dam.  It has about 145 hrs on it.  I have been really pleased with it and they provided the best deal and best service.  The Exmark dealers seemed kind of shady acting.  Now that I have moved up from South GA I see many people with SCAG.  I had a 48" SCAG walk behind but I went with the Grasshopper considering I was cutting some larger yards.  My Grasshopper is not for sale, but it can be...


----------



## Timbo 66 (Apr 8, 2007)

exmark


----------



## quackwacker (Apr 8, 2007)

Im trading in my exmark.  Cant keep the deck level.  Makes my sod look like crap.  I have had it at three diffrent exmark dealers shop and no one can fix it and they dont care if they fix it!  If you didnt buy it from them they dont want to help!

Get something you can get serviced locally!


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Apr 9, 2007)

From being in the lawn busisness I'd have to say Bunton mowers are built based on quality next would be hustler


----------



## rocket (Apr 9, 2007)

I had a Chopper, and just traded it in for a Lesco.  While it's not a Scag, or JD, or Exmark I only paid 3k.  20 hp Kawasaki, 60 inch deck, runs/cuts like a champ.


----------



## jinx0760 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Gravley is good!*

I mow about 4.5 acres with the Gravley zero-turn and 26 HP Kohler.  I will spit out the work, no matter how tall!


----------



## FMC (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't think I've ever seen a wider spread on answers.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Apr 11, 2007)

my dad and i went in together and we bought a torro. its a 60 in. cut with a 23 hp kohler. it runs like a scalded dawg. i dont have any complaints about it and it costs right around your price range.


----------



## Al White (Apr 12, 2007)

My father went out and bought a Hustler Z, 60 inch cut with a 30 HP engine.  I cut with it for the first time last week, cuts good and moves fast.  I gotta get used to driving it though!


----------

